# fishing license?



## Joshicus (Mar 5, 2015)

Any of you peeps buy fishing license in whichever state you happen to be in atm? Or you just say fuck em and cast anyway. 

Ive been wondering. What the 5-0 would say if a homeless dude was walking around with fishing gear but no fishing permit and out of state drivers license/I.D.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 5, 2015)

Don't fresh water fish myself. But if you're asking about the legality of it, I don't think you can get hassled for walking down the road with a rod. But if you had a whole salmon and a rod/gear or were actively engaged or setting up or standing next to a lake with gear and live bait and were stopped by a Game Warden, then yeah. In some states, even if you're not the one actually fishing (with the rod) and just helping out you still need a license. Lots of places the cops don't care. It's the Game Wardens you need to look out for.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 5, 2015)

Man good question. Most of my fishing, not a hell of a lot, is without a license in a few states. But im very discreet-break down rod or hand fishing kit. But i know one guy who fished out of stater in WV when he was young and got jail time. Look up montana mountain man on youtube. Great way to gain. Animosity towards and gov. Affiliation. Dude was just looking for a meal


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't bother with licenses. The reason, I fish in out-of-the-way water holes, that probably hold more frogs than fish, and I use hand lines, which are easier to carry in and out of the woods without getting caught.


----------



## Odin (Apr 5, 2015)

I just did a two second search on catching fish with no gear.
YOu can find all the info you need.
One thing I really regret in my life is that I never had any real contact with my grandparents in the old country. 
I bet they coulda taught me a lot in old school ways of doing things...
Fishing poles and all are good. And correct me if I'm wrong. 
But If your just trying to get a meal. 
It's like at @ottawafm says... better to use a hand line... something stealth and be otta the way. 

I'd save the fishing poles and licenses for big game fishing... sport fishing... or anything fancy you need.

If I'm traveling... I'm just looking for a meal.


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 5, 2015)

Odin said:


> I'd save the fishing poles and licenses for big game fishing... sport fishing... or anything fancy you need.
> If I'm traveling... I'm just looking for a meal.


 Right! I'm just trying to eat! That's all!


----------

